# Thinking about trying pier fishing



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Been thinking about trying pier fishing but since all my gear I have is freshwater I am curious if the rental equipment offered on Pensacola Beach Pier is decent. I know it will not be top quality but wondering if it is decent enough to get a good feel for Pier fishing instead of investing alot of money into something I wanna try first. I am also curious if there are handicapped accessible areas for people in wheelchairs to fish from on the pier or is that a no go ?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Honesly the rod rentals on the pier are crap. All $20 walmart combos that have never been cleaned or rinsed that I know of. What fish are you looking to target? And also Navarre pier is more handicap accessable with specific parts of the railing shorter for those that have a wheel chair


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey thanks for the quick response. As far as fish probably smaller species like pompano , blues stuff like that mostly catch and release. I figured as much on the rentals I know I wouldn't want to put out high end stuff for novice fishermen or people who do not have gear. Navarre pier sounds like a good option also thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

No problem. Go to walmart and buy a cheap fishing combo then go to half hitch to have them set you up with some pompano rigs and shrimp that should get you started. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is my $.02

Don't rent a 20.00 Rod that only cost 19.00 from Walmart. Buy a cheaper set up like a pursuit somewhere around the 3000-4000 series. A few cheap pompano rigs and a dozen fresh shrimp. 


Now for the real advice. Just head out there and have fun. It's usually easy to spot locals vs tourist. If you can't tell the difference just look for the guys not throwing a pre made chicken rig with squid an oversized pyramid weight. 

just observer and make some small talk. I've learned more out on the piers on days that I've left my rods and reels at the house and just watched. 

I go out a few days a week to Navarre and fish for Spanish and Kings. More than welcome to join me if your interested in catching them.

Ed


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Listen to the advice above. Get something like this combo: 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Pursuit-II-Spinning-Combo/37310049

...and it will last you a long time on the pier. Even when you upgrade later, this will still do work.

Buy some Pompano rigs for your first trips, use food grade shrimp that has not been de-veined for your bait, and you will catch stuff and have fun. Don't try to focus on too many details on your first times out. The information in this thread will give you plenty of excitement for your first endeavors. 

Later you can learn to tie your own rigs and choose gear that better fits what you want to do.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

DON'T DO IT !!!! It's addicting. I've spent countless thousands of hours on the fishing pier, it became an obsession. There I was thousands of miles away in Germany dreaming every night about king fishing from the pier, EVERY NIGHT !!

Not dreaming about my job of keeping the commies on their side of the border, not dreaming about sweet frauline Elke, but about damn pier fishing !!!

Rick


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

shootnstarz said:


> DON'T DO IT !!!! It's addicting. I've spent countless thousands of hours on the fishing pier, it became an obsession. There I was thousands of miles away in Germany dreaming every night about king fishing from the pier, EVERY NIGHT !!
> 
> Not dreaming about my job of keeping the commies on their side of the border, not dreaming about sweet frauline Elke, but about damn pier fishing !!!
> 
> Rick


This made me laugh so hard even though I know you were being half way
serious.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

I just want tot thank everyone for the great advice and help that you have provided i am working on getting the gear soon thank you PFF members'


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

outcast is having their sale in the next couple of weeks. go out there and pick up a penn fierce 4000 and a 7' rod for under $100 and youll be good to go


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

J0nesi said:


> outcast is having their sale in the next couple of weeks. go out there and pick up a penn fierce 4000 and a 7' rod for under $100 and youll be good to go


hate to ask but where is outcast located?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

In Pensacola off Barrancas


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Here is my $.02
> 
> Don't rent a 20.00 Rod that only cost 19.00 from Walmart. Buy a cheaper set up like a pursuit somewhere around the 3000-4000 series. A few cheap pompano rigs and a dozen fresh shrimp.
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty new to this myself, been checking out the boards here, you guys have some great advice. You mind if I come hang out a few times and learn a few things from you? I haven't tried pier fishing yet, just shore line and piers along the intercoastal in Fort Walton. Getting tired of catfish LOL


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

MrFish said:


> In Pensacola off Barrancas


Thank you Mr. Fish I will swing by there and check them out next time I am in Pensacola .


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

harleytechmike said:


> Cant.Git.Enuf said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my $.02
> ...



Would be a pleasure to fish with you and give my limited knowledge ?


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Would be a pleasure to fish with you and give my limited knowledge ?


Cool, I haven't even been on the Navarre pier and it's been years since I've been on the FWB one. Was going to head out to one in the next week just to see what folks are doing. I have Sundays and Tuesdays off, just let me know when you're heading out and I can make it out. I don't really have anything for fishing off the pier yet, but I'm working on it.


----------

